# Farben der USE-Flags bei der emerge-Anzeige ändern [SOLVED]

## Psycho Dad

Hallo,

Neu hinzugekommene USE-Flags bei "emerge -pv Paketname" werden ja in neueren Portage-Versionen in gelb angezeigt.

Leider habe ich Schwierigkeiten, das gelb auf meinem Bildschirm zu erkennen.

Klar kann man mit --nocolor alle Farben deaktivieren, das will ich aber auch nicht.

Gibt es vielleicht eine Möglichkeit die Farben zu ändern?Last edited by Psycho Dad on Tue Sep 19, 2006 7:59 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## psyqil

$EDITOR $(which emerge), Zeile 1348 bei portage-2.1.1.

----------

## l3u

 *Quote:*   

> Leider habe ich Schwierigkeiten, das gelb auf meinem Bildschirm zu erkennen

 

Eine Konsole hat auch als Hintergrundfarbe Schwarz zu haben und nicht Weiß ;-)

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Libby wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Leider habe ich Schwierigkeiten, das gelb auf meinem Bildschirm zu erkennen 
> 
> Eine Konsole hat auch als Hintergrundfarbe Schwarz zu haben und nicht Weiß 

 

Stimmt, ändere ich sowohl bei Gnome als auch bei KDE als erstes. Die Grundeinstellungen sind unbrauchbar. Grün auf schwarz, da kommt altes IBM-Feeling auf.

----------

## Psycho Dad

Wenn die Portage-Entwickler weißen Konsolenhintergrund hätten, hätten sie bestimmt nicht dieses gelb genommen.

Jedenfalls konnt ich, wie vorgeschlagen, durch Editieren der /usr/bin/emerge die Farben ändern.

Die verfügbaren Farben stehen auch in /usr/bin/emerge, Zeile 32-34, sind zwar nicht allzuviele, es reicht aber dazu, das ich nicht mehr in meinen Bildschirm reinkriechen muss, um was zu erkennen (turquoise für Zeile 1348, teal für Zeile 1353).

----------

## Finswimmer

Wenn ein Update kommt, ist das weg.

Also nehmt den offiziellen Weg:

/etc/portage/color.map

Als Beispiel:

```
yellow=0xAA5500

WARN=0xAA5500

MERGE_LIST_PROGRESS=0xAA5500
```

Tobi

----------

## psyqil

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Also nehmt den offiziellen Weg:
> 
> /etc/portage/color.map

   :Shocked:  Wo hast du das her?

In man portage steht nichts davon...  :Razz: 

----------

## ian!

 :Arrow:  http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/20060918-newsletter.xml#doc_chap3

----------

## Finswimmer

 *psyqil wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Also nehmt den offiziellen Weg:
> 
> /etc/portage/color.map   Wo hast du das her?
> 
> In man portage steht nichts davon... 

 

Aus: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-427948-highlight-flag+portage+color+colour.html

Und vorher hab ich es in der offiziellen Ankündigung von portage 2.0 gelesen.

Aber das finde ich nicht   :Embarassed: 

Tobi

----------

## psyqil

 *ian! wrote:*   

>  http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/20060918-newsletter.xml#doc_chap3

   :Surprised:  

```
From: Chris Gianelloni <wolf31o2@gentoo.org>

Subject: [gentoo-gwn] Gentoo Weekly Newsletter 11 September 2006

To: gentoo-gwn@lists.gentoo.org

Date: Mon, 18 Sep 2006 08:28:55 -0400
```

Naja, danke, ian! und Finswimmer!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Psycho Dad

So isses natürlich natürlich viel eleganter, nur wird es kaum jemand erfahren.

Wäre deshalb nicht schlecht, wenn es in die Manpage von portage und emerge integriert würde.

----------

